# The kids and I! 5, Aaliya, Lili, Tessa, Cora and Logan.



## EliseBell (May 20, 2010)




----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Adorable! I especially love the one picture in the upper left of the kid sleeping. So sweet.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Great collage! You have lovely kids.  I love black & white.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Such a beautiful family! Thanks for sharing these with us!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Are these your kids? The look adorable


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Cracking photos, you have a beautiful family - do you mind me asking how you did the collage?  I have a big family too and would love to do something like that.  (Copycat   )


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wonderful pictures.  Thank you.
deb


----------

